# Urgent!! Copy file by date modified using Batch File.



## sim2004 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Please help!! I'm having a problem to copy some files from a folder.
My folder have lots of files and is there any way for me to write a batch file to copy only files according to "date modified"? For example last week files or yesterday files.

Please help!! Urgent!!! 
Thank you.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Take a look at XXCOPY: http://www.xxcopy.com/index.htm


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please do not post duplicate threads for the same issue, continue here: http://forums.techguy.org/dos-pda-other/633573-help-copy-file-date-modified.html


----------

